# New X-Trail Owner



## Gforce99 (May 3, 2005)

Hello Fellow X-Trail Owners!!  My wife and I have been debating for over 9 months on what SUV to buy. We tried out the RAV4 and CRV. The RAV4 was wiped off the list right away, because it just felt small.. both to look at and to drive in. Now.. the CRV, i really liked it, but didn't appreciate the full-on AWD which from the reviews i have read said, the concensus was that the AWD system just wasn't the greatest. We tried out the X-Trail twice. First time, my wife felt it seemed alot bigger than the CRV.. but after trying out both vehicles again, her voting decision was slightly leaning to the X-Trail. Sooooooo... last Tuesday, we took delivery of a silver LE with VDC. Prior to signing the papers... i noticed some X-Trails had different brands/tread style tires. Funny thing was that it didn't make a diffence on the model. Another silver LE that was sold had the bridgestone dueler H/T's and the one we were looking at had the dunlops. The dealer was nice enough to swap tires/rims from another X-Trail that had the duelers. Not sure if they are better, but they have a more aggressive tread pattern. 

I've blabbed on enough. Here are some pictures of our new Nissan... the second member of the family. Now we have two QR25 equipped nissans in the driveway(2002 SE-R Spec-V and 2005 X-Trail) :thumbup: 

You can see my photo gallery here:

Spec-V gallery

http://gallery.thevboard.com/index.php?album=Gforce/Spec Pics&dispsize=512&start=0

X-Trail gallery (just started)

http://gallery.thevboard.com/index.php?album=Gforce/X-Trail&dispsize=512&start=0


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice looking rides! Congrats on the new X-Trail.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Welcome gforce. I had heard some complaints about the "stock" tires on the X-Trail, but they didn't specify which ones. Mine came with the Duelers, which worked just fine through the winter snow and spring mud and seem decently quiet and smooth on the pavement. So I presume it's the Dunlops people don't like. They look like ordinary car tires and I'm in the dirt and gravel a lot of the time, so I'm glad I don't have them. I think you were smart to request the swap. 
By the way, where are you from? I would have guessed North Bay, but it's the wrong kind of jet in the pic. :thumbup:


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Ours came with Dunlops, but I put winter tires on the moment we bought it, so the snow performance of the Dunlops isn't a concern for us. I can see how the Duelers would be better if you are going to stick with one set of tires.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

European spec cars were originally fitted with Dunlop Grand Treks. One pair on my X-Trail lasted 48,000 miles so the longevity was good although their performance in snow and mud was so-so. I've now got Duelers all round.

I'm just about to px the current X-Trail for a new one and noticed at the dealers that Nissan seem to fit Duelers as standard these days.


----------



## Gforce99 (May 3, 2005)

Avery Slickride said:


> By the way, where are you from? I would have guessed North Bay, but it's the wrong kind of jet in the pic. :thumbup:


I'm in the nations capital right now, posted in from the Air Force. Ottawa is a nice city!! :thumbup:


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

In Central America they get fitted with Toyo Open Country tires (for 15 inch steel wheels) or the Dunlop Grand Treks on 16 inch alloys. My truck had the 15 inch steelies and they only lasted 3 days on my truck due to the lackluster performance of the Toyos. They slid in the corners, hydroplaned in the most shallow water, and slipped on asphalt. Plus they looked so skinny they probably could have been bicycle tires


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

WoW, nice looking X-Trail  :cheers: 

I noticed at our dealership, the LE's came with the Dunlops, but the VDC's came with the Dueler HTs.... Not sure if that was actual empirical trend, but it was consitent in the 6 models.


----------



## AlexP (Feb 24, 2005)

Congratulations on your new X-Trail, Gforce. My SE came with the Bridgestones, but another SE at another dealer nearby (at the same time) had the Dunlops. The Bridgestone/Dunlop mix seems kind of random in Canada. I haven't had a chance to do much driving in the snow or off-road yet, but the Duelers seem pretty good on dry or wet pavement. They're a lot quieter than the Goodyear A/Ts that were on the old pick-up.

My first thought for location was Malton when I saw your photo, but that's definitely not an Arrow behind your SE-R.


----------

